

Show HN: React+D3.js, an ebook that teaches you dataviz with React - Swizec
https://leanpub.com/reactd3js

======
geonic
This looks interesting. Too bad the sample chapter doesn't show any code or
examples of what to expect from the book.

Having a chapter titled JSX makes me believe React is used to actually render
the HTML rather than D3. Is this assumption correct?

~~~
Swizec
Yes, this assumption is correct. React is used to render SVG.

